# Tandemstange für Kinderrad??



## Erka (21. April 2004)

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesen Tandemstangen (um ein Kinderfahrrad hinterherzuziehen) gemacht?
Oder auch mit richtigen Anhänge-Fahrrädern (also die nur das Hinterrad haben)?
So etwas würde unseren Aktionsradius mit den Kids doch deutlich erweitern, aber ich bin da etwa skeptisch wie gut das funktioniert / hält.

Und Nein, ich will damit keine Single-trails fahren !


----------



## Fischkopf (21. April 2004)

hey,

wir haben einen trailer, das teil ist genial. unser kleiner ist auch voll überzeugt davon. wir nutzen den aber nur auf größeren touren oder wenn ich eine trainingsrunde mit kind einlegen muß. und wenn es etwas ruppiger wird freut sich mein zwerg riesig. feldwege und trampelpfade gehen aber problemlos, mit angemessener geschwindigkeit versteht sich.
eine bekannte von uns schwört allerdings auf die tandemstange wobei der verbund dann auch noch schwerer wird als der trailer.
gruß heinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenbaer (22. April 2004)

so lala.

am Anfang war ich von der Tandemstange auch begeistert.
ich fahr' inzwischen ohne aus.

Das hängt aber damit zusammen, daß meine "Große" (4 1/2) nunmehr auch mal 10 km und mehr selbst "abspult".

Auf kürzeren Strecken ist's nicht notwendig. Wenn's zu steil wird, "schieb" ich sie neben mir her ("Sicherheitsfanatiker weghören!), die "Technik" haben wir aus ihren Laufradzeiten noch raus. 
Das zeitliche "Nutzungsfenster" war eng. Ganz am Anfang nach ihrem Umsteig auf's Fahrrad, ja. Binnen kurzer Zeit war ich unterwegs nur noch am auf- und absatteln. Die bleischwere, häßliche, schlecht verarbeitete, klappernde Stange nervt inzwischen nur noch - und bleibt daheim.

Auf längeren Strecken ist der Hänger praktischer:
- die kleine Schwester kann mit (gibt nen Heidenspaß!),
- die Spielsachen können mit,
- was zu essen kann mit,
- Wechselklamotten können mit,
- wenn sie wirklich müde ist, erholt sie sich bessser (und radelt dann um so ausdauernder weiter) - Radel kommt dann hintendrauf.
- trainiert ungemein 
Gefedertes Modell nehmen, dicke Reifen drauf und dann klappt's auch über Feld und durch den Wald.

Trailer kam nie in Betracht, weil Anna immer selbst fahren wollte (erst Laufrad, dann Fahrrad - nie Stützräder)

Jenseits dessen: Bissl labil ist die ganze Geschichte. Das angehängte Radl neigt zum Kippen. Was da auf etwas ruppigerem Geläuf für Kräfte auf die Sattelstütze wirken, will ich nicht zu Ende denken ...

Will sagen: 
Wenn Dein Kind eher "bewegungsfaul" ist: vielleicht Trailer.
Sonst sieh zu, daß Du ihm das Radeln beibringst. 
Im Ergebnis ist das Geld in einem guten Hänger besser angelegt - Du nutzt ihn viel länger und ungleich vielseitiger. Besser aufgehoben ist das müde Kind allemal.

Grüße!
Dirk


----------



## Erka (22. April 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Nochmal eine Frage zu den Begriffen: Verstehe ich das richtig: Ein Trailer ist dieses von mir als einrädriges Anhänge-Fahrrad bezeichnetes Gefährt, und der Anhänger hat zwei Räder nebeneinander?

@gruenbaer: Respekt für Deine "große", die ist offensichtlich nicht bewegungsfaul


----------



## skoske (22. April 2004)

Hi Erka,

ich habe mit der Tandemstange (wir haben das "billige Modell" von Profex, welches erstaunlicherweise voll kompatibel zu allen anderen ist   ) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Anfangs war ich auch skeptisch, was die Stabilität angeht. Im Stand wirkt das Ganze ziemlich labil, aber beim Fahren hast Du ein stabiles System. Wir sind so schon gut 500km gefahren und noch nie gestürtzt o.ä. Man muß sich halt nur bewusst sein, dass der Wendekreis etwas größer wird und man nicht zu schwierige und schmale Wege wählt. Auch sollte das Kind vorher zumindest schon mal ohne Stützräder gefahren sein, um den Gelichgewichtssinn fürs Fahrradfahren zu haben. Wenn das Kind alleine fährt ist das Klappern der Trailer Stange am Rad etwas nervig.

Zum Thema Sattelstütze: Ich habe mir hierfür eine Billigsattelstütze aus CroMo Stahl geholt, da Gewicht mit der Stange nicht mehr wirklich eine Rolle spielt. So kann ich schnell und ohne Schraubenschlüssel zwischen "ohne Kind" und "mit Kind" umschalten und meine Ritchey Sattelstütze leidet nicht.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## gruenbaer (22. April 2004)

Erka schrieb:
			
		

> ... die ist offensichtlich nicht bewegungsfaul



je nach Laune 
grundsätzlich aber nicht sondern ehrgeizig und vor allem genußsüchtig, was das Sonnen im eigenen Stolz angeht.

Der Hinweis von Sven mit der Sattelstütze ist prima, so haben wir's auch gemacht.

vor zwei jahren (ganz rechts), vor anderthalb jahren, vor einem jahr, vor zwei wochen ....
[edit] - mist, mir hauts immer die reihenfolge durcheinander ... - [edit]


----------



## Fischkopf (22. April 2004)

Erka schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> Nochmal eine Frage zu den Begriffen: Verstehe ich das richtig: Ein Trailer ist dieses von mir als einrädriges Anhänge-Fahrrad bezeichnetes Gefährt, und der Anhänger hat zwei Räder nebeneinander?
> 
> @gruenbaer: Respekt für Deine "große", die ist offensichtlich nicht bewegungsfaul




jau, genau so ist das.


----------



## jonker (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo,ich würe nun auch gerne für Längere Touren zu 3 eine Tandemstange kaufen.gibt es seit 2004 neue Erfahrungen?Hätte auch die Profex gekauft oder was meint Ihr?
Mfg


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo, ich habe die Trailgator vor zwei jahren gekauft und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Sie ist von allen Stangen die Leichteste und läßt sich am Besten verstauen, da die Rohre nur einfach ineinander geschoben werden. Diese Rohre klappern zwar im eingeschobenen Zustand, aber viele andere Produkte lassen sich nur zusammenklappen und sind einfach nur sauschwer.
Die einzige Negative Seite der Trailerstangen ist, daß sie penibelst in Laufrichtung ausgerichtet werden müssen, damit die Kinder nicht nach rechts oder links kippen (sieht furchtbar aus, wie die Kinder so dahängen bei einer schlecht ausgerichteten Stange)
Den Tip mit der zweiten Sattelstütze kann ich nur empfehlen, mache ich genauso.  

Gruß Lipper-Zipfel


----------



## FloII (6. Juni 2006)

Erka schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesen Tandemstangen (um ein Kinderfahrrad hinterherzuziehen) gemacht?
> Oder auch mit richtigen Anhänge-Fahrrädern (also die nur das Hinterrad haben)?
> So etwas würde unseren Aktionsradius mit den Kids doch deutlich erweitern, aber ich bin da etwa skeptisch wie gut das funktioniert / hält.



Also ich hätte um kein Geld der Welt unsere kleine einer Anhängerstange anvertraut. Warum? Weil auch kein Sattelstützenhersteller seine Sattelstütze für diesen "Mißbrauch" freigeben würde. Für eine derartige Belastung ist eine Sattelstütze einfach nicht konstruiert worden. 
Wir haben uns trotz des nicht ganz billigen Preises für ein Roland Add+Bike entschieden. Das wird an einem speziell dafür konstruierten Gepäckträger befestigt. Der Gepäckträger bleibt dabei voll nutzbar - also auch oben.
Alternativ gibt es noch das Modell von Burley. Vorteil Befestigung zwischen Trailer und Gepäckträger ist klapperfrei - im Gegensatz zu Roland. Nachteil: Der Gepäckträger ist nicht voll nutzbar, da das Trailerbike mittig auf dem Gepäckträger befestigt wird.

Florian


----------



## Passepartout (6. Juni 2006)

Salut Erka,

wir haben uns nach kurzer Probefahrt klar gegen Trailgator-&-Co.-Systeme und für ein Follow-me entschieden   und gleich noch eine zweite Adapterachse für 2. Zugfahrrad mitgekauft.

Vorteile:
- Gepäckträger bleibt frei
- größere Sicherheit und leichteres Fahren durch Fixierung am Zugfahrrad auf
Radnabenhöhe (kleine Hebelwirkung)!
- keine Bruchgefahr der Sattelstütze
- spurgetreuer Nachlauf des Kinderfahrrades!
- schnelles An und Abkoppeln auf Tour ohne Werkzeug
- anwendbar für Kinderräder von 12  20

Nachteil:
- Gewicht
- Preis 200 EUR (allerdings recht hoher Wiederverkaufspreis)

Wir hatten/haben zwei Kinder, die inzwischen auch dank des Follow-me begeisterte Selbstfahrer geworden sind viele hundert km damit gezogen und motiviert.

Passepartout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (6. Juni 2006)

zumindest die ersten Ausführungen der Follow Me waren nicht sinnvoll, ob der bekannte Mangel inzwischen abgeändert wurde, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Zu den "Abschleppstangen" generell: wichtig ist, das ein Gelenk hinter der Sattelstütze vorhanden ist. Dieses Gelenk darf keinesfalls die gleiche Neigung wie Sattelstütze (und Steuerrohr der Gabel) einnehmen, sondern muss in Fahrtrichtung "oben nach vorn" geneigt sein. Sonst muss der Passagier enorme Kräfte im Kampf gegen Fliehkräfte in schnell gefahrenen Kurven aufbringen. 

Wenn überhaupt eine solche Notlösung (und das sind Abschleppstangen höchstens - und keinesfalls  mehr), dann am besten am Sattelstützklemmbolzen befestigen.

Man fährt damit nicht schnell?
Na gut, langsam gefahren werfen solche Fehlkonstruktionen ihre Ladung einfach ab. 
Wieso? 
Ganz einfach, betrachte dein Bike von der Seite. Das abgeschleppte Kinderbike wäre genau auf deiner Blickposition, d.h. das Bike bildet einen Winkel zum Kidsbike. Und da die Sattelstütze schon die Richtung zum Kurvenrand vorgibt ....


----------



## FloII (6. Juni 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Man fährt damit nicht schnell?....



Doch tut man! Man unterschätze nie, den "Turbo" von hinten. Ein halbwegs fitter Nachwuchs bringt für sein Gewicht ganz enorme Kräfte aufs Pedal. Es war teilweise gar nicht so leicht, meiner Frau mit Kid-Turbo nachzukommen - dabei sind wir ansonsten in etwa gleich fit.

Florian


----------



## indo_koeln (7. Juni 2006)

Haben auch seit nun einem Jahr ein Follow Me! Einfach genial das Teil. Das Kinderrad ist blitzschnell montiert oder demontiert! Der Anlenkpunkt ist sehr tief, dadurch wird das übermässige Kippen des Kinderrades minimiert. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Unser Grosser, jetzt 4, mag es. Die beiden Kleinen sitzen im Hänger....
Gruss
Ingo + Doro


----------



## denis66 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte das Thema wieder mal aus der Versenkung holen, da für mein Töchterchen auch so eine Zugvorrichtung nicht schlecht wäre. Sie fährt zwar schon allein, aber wenns mal etwas länger dauert, ist dieser "Rettungsanker" schon nicht schlecht. Gibt es inzwischen Alternativen zum sehr teuren Follow Me bzw. ist die Gator-Zugstange (oder andere) besser / sicherer geworden ?

Grüße, Denis


----------



## karsten reincke (31. Januar 2009)

ich habe die erste Generation des Trail-Gator genutzt und war damit sehr zufrieden. Ich habe zwei Kupplungen angebaut, so daß meine Frau und ich abwechselnd mit dem Kind fahren konnten. (Ich habe mir zur Befestigung Flügelschrauben und Flügelmuttern eingebaut, ist unterwegs eine Erleichterung)
Nach einer Runde Selbstfahren wollte die Tochter dann an die Stange, nach einer Runde Ziehen wieder alleine rollen. Das ist auch der Vorteil der Zugstange. 
Insgesamt habe ich die Zugstange aber nur eine Saison benutzt, anschließend wurde sie im Kollegenkreise weitergegeben.


----------



## fatboy (31. Januar 2009)

Moin,

bei dem Preis für das -FollowMe- System musst Du bedenken, dass Du die Teile fast zum Neupreis wieder in der Bucht verkaufen kannst.

Ich habe mich im letzten Sommer für dieses System entschieden und muss sagen, dass das Teil die beste Investition war, die ich seit langem getätigt habe.
Man wird damit aber ziemlich häufig angesprochen, vor allem von den Benutzern der Tandemstangen (die ich mir nach einer Probefahrt nie wieder ans bike schrauben würde.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 406heijn (31. Januar 2009)

ich habe letztes Jahr die Trail-Gator gekauft, an mein altes Fully geklemmt und etliche Km damit abgerissen, hauptsächlich Schotterwege und Strasse, bzw Radwege. Auch mit 40kmh bergab kein Problem. Mein Sohnemann war und ist immer noch begeistert. Mittlerweile hab ich sie am Tandem dran. Ist zwar etwas ugewöhlnich beim Fahren, hab dann aber auch 2 Kiddies dabei. Zwischendurch musste ich die Klemmung für das Kinderrad an der Stange zusammendrücken, weil die etwas ausleiert, und dann hängt mein Jung echt schief auf dem Bock. Nach der Korrektur wieder ok. Auf Dauer nicht wirklich geeignet, war aber von vornherein nur als temporäre Lösung gedacht. Werd jetzt das Tandem mit einem Kid-Stokersatz ausrüsten, dann gehts damit weiter.


----------



## Steinie (1. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mir sofort wieder einen "TRAILGATOR" kaufen.
Aber nur das Original.
Ich bin mit unserem Kurzen über Stock und Stein wenn's sein musste !
Ich hab mir nur für die Sattelstütze 2 ALU Adapter gefräst,weil mir die Rohrschelle nicht so behagt hat.Ich glaub die hab ich noch,wenn einer interresse hat P.N.!
Diese Teile mit einem Rad zum hinterherziehen sind doch Doof ,man muss die Kinder immer hinten dran haben,nicht nur Bergauf und im Stadtverkehr.


----------



## Franzi1 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe auch die Trailgator-Stange. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es ist die günstigste Lösung und ich denke auch die universellste. Allerdings sollte man sich vor dem Kauf informieren ob die Klemmung auch an das Kinderrad paßt. Puky-Räder aus Aluminium machen da ganz gerne mal Probleme, weil der Übergang vom Unterrohr zum Lenkrohr zu groß ist. Bei den Stahlräder paßt es allerdings sehr gut. 
Man sollte sich aber auch im darüber im Klaren sein, dass es für Vielfahrer bessere Systeme gibt wie zB. FollowMe. Schon alleine die Klemmung an der Sattelstütze bedarf zumindest einer regelmäßigen Kontrolle. 
Das Fahrverhalten ist auch ein anderes, vor allem in Kurven folgt das Kinderrad mit Trailgator einer anderen Spur wie das Zugfahrrad. Das Problem tritt beim FollowMe nicht auf, da der Drehpunkt auf Achshöhe liegt.
Aber nichts desto Trotz kann ich die Trailgator -Stange für Gelegenheitsfahrer, also typische Sonntags-Familienausflüge, empfehlen. Es geht bei mir halt darum, dass der Kleine (4 Jahre) mit seinem 1-Gang-Rad ziemlich schnell ausgepowert ist und wir zum Eisessen ca. 8km (1 Weg) fahren müssen. Der Rückweg ist damit also gesichert.

Franzi.


----------



## denis66 (10. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle für die aktuellen Erfahrungsberichte.
@Franzi
So ähnliche Anwendungsfälle werden es bei meinem Töchterchen sein, mehr so Gelegenheits- als Vielfahren. Tendiere daher fast zum Trailgator, will mir aber nochmal Follow Me anschauen.

Grüße, Denis


----------



## rboncube (8. März 2009)

Habe gestern auch ne Trailgatorstange gekauft. Heute wollte mein Kurzer natürlich gleich ne Ausfahrt machen. Weit sind wir allerdings nicht gekommen, da sich die Teile, die an der Sattelstütze und am Steuerrohr beim Kinderrad montiert sind, ständig seitlich verdrehten. Dadurch hatte das Kinderrad natürlich ziemliche Schräglage. Und das obwohl ich die Schrauben ziemlich zugeknallt hatte. Beim Puky ist sogar der ganze Steuerrohrbereich verkratzt. Anbau nach orginal Anleitung. Gibts noch was zu beachten? Und wie schützt ihr das Kinderrad vor Kratzern?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## noi76 (5. April 2009)

Also wir haben das Teil jetzt auch montiert und ganz ohne Kratzer im Lack (Kinderrad) wird es nicht gehen. Aber: In der Anleitung stehen Anzugsmomente. Wir haben die fürs Kinderrad erst auch das Wegkippen beobachtet und ziemlich straff nachziehen müssen (20.4 Nm)! Nun geht es gut.


----------



## rboncube (5. April 2009)

noi76 schrieb:


> Also wir haben das Teil jetzt auch montiert und ganz ohne Kratzer im Lack (Kinderrad) wird es nicht gehen. Aber: In der Anleitung stehen Anzugsmomente. Wir haben die fürs Kinderrad erst auch das Wegkippen beobachtet und ziemlich straff nachziehen müssen (20.4 Nm)! Nun geht es gut.




Sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Richtig zuknallen, dann hälts. Hab das Steuerrohr am Kinderrad mit nem Stück von einem alten Schlauch umwickelt um den Lack etwas zu schützen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## noi76 (26. März 2010)

Also ich nutze den Trailgator zum Fahren ins Geschäft und KiGa. Da wir nur ein Auto haben auch das ganze Jahr durch.

Ich denke mich daran zu erinnnern, dass es ganz am Anfang ganz leicht ungewöhnlich war, weil man Kurven nicht zu eng/schnell fahren kann. Aber das war es dann eigentlich auch, fährt sich wirklich super. Ich fahre allerdings auch 28Zoll, ich weiß nicht, ob das noch Stabilität gibt?! Auf alle Fälle merke ich kaum einen Unterschied, wenn Junior drauf sitzt, ich nur das Rad ziehe oder alles ab ist.

Was mich am Trailgator etwas nervt, als Daueranwender: Die Schnellmontage unterwegs ist im Winter sehr schwierig, weil es spätestens mit leichtem Rostansatz für die Hände ziemlich kalt und schwer zu montieren wird. Das hat scheinbar nie jemand im Dauereinsatz getestet. Für gelegentliche Sommerausfahrten ist das allerdings egal. Das schöne am Trailgator ist, dass die lange Stange, sofern eingeschoben am Rad, wirklich einfach dran bleiben kann ohne zu stören.


----------



## papa deluxe (31. März 2010)

Moin,
ich nutze seit kurzem den FollowMe und kann das Teil wirklich nur empfehlen. Das 18 Zoll Alu-Puky von meinem Sohn hängt absolut stabil hinter meinem Rad. Da wackelt nix ! Und mein Sohn hat einen Heidenspass (und will gar nicht mehr selber fahren  )

Die Montage des Adapters am Puky war etwas tricky, weil ein Anlötteil für den Schaltzug blöd im Weg sitzt, aber irgendwie ging es dann doch.

Nochmal: FollowMe ist wirklich uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen !!!

der papa


----------



## papa deluxe (13. April 2010)

wer, ich ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rene2507 (14. April 2010)

Hallo Familyfahrer,

wir (Frau,ich und Sohn 3 Jahre 4 Monate) haben auch einen Trailgator und wollten ihn gestern an das Rad meiner Frau anbringen. Dabei hatten wir folgende Probleme:

1. Meine Frau ist zwar 1,75 groß, hat aber eine Sattelstütze mit Federung. Daher steht nur ein Bereich von ca. 8 cm aus dem Rahmen hervor. Die Stange ist dann zwar anzubringen aber die Stange kratzt denn am Gepäckträger wenn wir geradeaus fahren. Ich kann die Stange nicht höher anbringen (das würde mir ja am Gepäckträger hinten etwas Luft verschaffen) Gibt es dafür eine Lösung.

2. Unser Sohn fährt jetzt seit ca. 1 Woche Fahrrad und hat ein wirklich kleines Rad. 12 Zoll Rad. Dadurch das die Stange ja nur eine gewisse Länge hat und ich am Kinderrad nur einen Punkt habe wo ich den Adapter anbringen kann, Sitzt das Kinderrad SEHR hoch. Unser Sohn sitzt richtig komisch auf seinen Rad wenn ich es angehängt habe. Theoretisch müsste ich den Sattel verstellen, damit er nicht total schief sitzt und beinahe runterfällt.

Unser Sohn fühlte sich auch nicht gerade wohl als ich ihn mal auf unserem Parkplatz ziehen wollte.

Welche Lösung gibt es für diese beiden Probleme. Die Stange soll nicht dafür da sein, dass wir 100 km am Stück fahren. Es wird so sein, dass wir als Familie einen Ausflug machen wollen. Unser Sohn fährt mit, wenn es zu steil wird (wir wohnen im Bergischen) oder er nur mal kurz keinen Bock hat. dann wollen wir Ihn einhängen. Ich habe immer noch den Kindersitz auf meinen Gepäckträger. Hier kann er auch rein, wenn er müde ist. das Rad würde dann bei meiner Frau im Trailgator hängen, da wir es sonst nirgends wo unterkriegen.

Vielleicht habt ihr aber auch eine Lösung wie wir das 12 Zoll Rad unsres Sohnes auch so mit auf Tour nehmen können? ohne Stange?


----------



## papa deluxe (17. April 2010)

Ähm, hast du den FollowMe auch mal in natura in Aktion gesehen ? Wie kommst du darauf, dass das Teil ein höheres Gefahrenpotential als ein Funtrailer hat ? 
Trailgaitor - geschenkt, aber was bitte soll am FollowMe gefährlich sein, ausser dass das Kind herunter fallen kann, wenn es Faxen macht (was es auf dem Funtrailer auch kann) ?

der papa


----------



## hoedsch (17. April 2010)

Ich benutze den FollowMe seit Jahren auch auf ruppigen Waldwegen. Es treten keinerlei Probleme auf und das Gespann läuft sehr stabil. Da der Trailer tief an der Hinterachse angebracht ist und nicht hoch an der Sattelstange, ist das Bremsen in Kurven und bergab auch wesentlich stabiler als mit anderen Systemen. Kurvenlage ist eh kein Problem. Außerdem läuft das Hinterrad des Kinderrades besser in der Spur als bei anderen Systemen, da das Gelenk zwischen den beiden Rädern sitzt.


----------



## Rhombus (20. April 2010)

@Gabrielle

Hören Deine Kinder nicht auf Dich?? Ich mein, das gibts ja schonmal öfters.....

Wenn ich unserem Kurzen sage, er solle nicht bremsen, dann bremst der auch nicht. Aber vielleicht ist unser Kind ja auch ein Sonderfall!?!


----------



## 44.0 (21. April 2010)

gabrielledamm schrieb:


> Runter fallen kann das Kind sicherlich (...)aber beim Funtrailer ist das eine *geringere Höhe *als auf nem Kinderrad.



Verstehe ich nicht. 



gabrielledamm schrieb:


> Hängt ihr da immer die Rücktrittsbremse des Kinderfahrrads aus oder wie machst du das?



Rücktrittbremse aushängen? 


Ich ziehe meine Große seit 3 Jahren mittels FollowMe durch die Gegend (sie fährt natürlich auch selber...) angefangen mit 12", über 16" zu 20" Kinderrädern - funktioniert prima.
Durch die geniale Spurtreue geht es auch schon mal auf leichtere Trails, besonders die engen Pfade durch die Bäume machen Spaß.

Nachteile: 
- Mit dem FollowMe (direkt am Gelenk) kann man ganz leicht auf hohen Bordsteinkanten aufsetzen.
- Ohne Kinderrad ist es ein ganz eiriges Fahren, da die knapp 5kg hinter dem Rad eine blöde Gewichtsverlagerung mit sich bringen. Die Befestigung mittels dieses Riemens geht mal gar nicht - in jeder kleinen Welle oder jedem Minischlagloch hüpft das Teil dann. Ich habe 'ne starre Halterung an den Gepäckträger gebaut.
- Durch das Anheben des Vorderrades sitzt das Kind immer "bergauf"
- Meine Große hat sich bei den ersten Selbstfahrversuchen ein paar mal die Beine an der Aufnahme am Unterrohr verschrammt - ein echter Minuspunkt. Ich habe dann immer eine Art Polster drumherum geklettet.

Mangelhaft waren die Plastegriffmuttern für den Teleskopbügel - die haben nicht lange gehalten, M8-er Flügelmuttern aus dem Baumarkt tun es aber auch.

Prinzipiell bin ich aber sehr zufrieden, vorallem die Fahreigenschaften im Gespann sind unübertroffen.


----------



## lordpoldy (21. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> @Gabrielle
> 
> Hören Deine Kinder nicht auf Dich?? Ich mein, das gibts ja schonmal öfters.....
> 
> Wenn ich unserem Kurzen sage, er solle nicht bremsen, dann bremst der auch nicht. Aber vielleicht ist unser Kind ja auch ein Sonderfall!?!




Unsere kann zwar schon selbst fahren, aber wenn se kein Bock mehr hat habe ich mir die Traigator geholt, fahre schon ein Jahr sporadisch mal damit. Die Ausrichtung ist sehr schwierig, aber mittlerweile passt es.

Meine kurze hört, aber bremsen tut sie manchmal unbewußt, so das ich am überlegen bin, den Rücktritt auszubauen und eine zweite Lenker Bremse zu montieren


----------



## Rhombus (21. April 2010)

Das mit Freilaif und zweiter handbremse hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Allerdings sind die Kurzen meistens noch nicht fähig, mit einer Handbremse kraftvoll zu bremsen, so dass dann wahrscheinlich alle Nase lang ein Satz neuer Schuhe fällig wird.

Ich denke, bevor ein Kind so ungefähr 6Jahre alt ist, ist das eher mit Nachteilen behaftet.

Ich finde Rücktritt immernoch super, ist aber im Gelände wohl eher von Nachteil.


----------



## lordpoldy (21. April 2010)

Ich bin ja auch hin und her gerissen. Aber das mit dem Bremsen dabei ist schon schwer nervig, weil das passiert meist bergauf wenn sie ein wenig durch die gegend guckt... also praktisch nie wenn man es brauchen kann.
Hast aber recht, unsere 4 1/2 Jahre bremst eher mit der Rücktritt richtig, mit der vorderen ist sie noch etwas überfordert... aber es kommt langsam.
Allerdings findet sie es auch ganz toll wenn der Papa rückwärts tritt.
Und so fällt ihr später der Umstieg auf mit Freilauf nicht so schwer!

Aber sicher bin ich mir auch noch nicht wie ich das löse


----------



## 44.0 (21. April 2010)

Meine bremst eigentlich nur, wenn sie mich mal ärgern will - ist aber selten. In der Regel will sie immer mittreten. Das ist auf der Geraden schwierig, aber berghoch ist sie immer stolz, wenn sie Papa schieben/mithelfen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (21. April 2010)

Stolz ist ja immer ein ganz wichtiger Faktor! 

Jeeeettttzt....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc6lZLf8BsI"]YouTube- Stolz wie Rainer[/nomedia]


----------



## Steinie (21. April 2010)

Ich hab mir den Follow Me eben mal im Netz angeschaut,dieser Konstruktion vertraut ihr eure Kinder an?
Da bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung,dass der Trailgator(Original)die bessere Lösung ist.Die Rohrbauweise ist Stabil und er ist,wenn man die Anbauanleitung versteht,einfach zu montieren.Sollte man Angst über Kratzer am Kinderrad haben entweder mit Kelebeband oder mit einem aufgeschnittenen Fahrradschlauch arbeiten!


----------



## Rhombus (22. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Antiauthoritäre Erziehung kann man nicht unterstzützen/vertreten!

Cedric, die Mama geht jetzt nach hause..... Cedric.....

Und der Rest ist einfach mangelndes technisches Verständnis. Wenn Dir das Ding zu gefährlich ist, fahr einfach nicht damit!

Leider real und vor allem akut:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piGTF9PDJOQ"]YouTube- Henry Vahl, Heidi Kabel, Ernst Grabbe - AntiautoritÃ¤re Erziehung 1970[/nomedia]

Was, das haben Sie eingeführt?
Ne, ich nicht>>>aber meine Tochter....

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2881811/Atze_Schroeder_Cedrik


----------



## 44.0 (22. April 2010)

@gabi, ich gebe zu, mich jetzt erst mit der Trailergeschichte ernsthaft beschäftigt zu haben (ein Trailer ist für mich trotzdem kein Ding, da alle Zugvorrichtungen nach *meiner* Ansicht dazu da sind, Teilabschnitte abzudecken. Prinzipiell sollte ein Kind schon allein fahren können - mit einem Trailer eher nicht möglich. Mag sein, dass es Einsatzwecke gibt - der tägliche Weg zum Kindergarten, oder so, wo es meist zügig gehen muss. Für die Freizeit für mich undenkbar.), trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren, wo du die zwingenden Vorteile siehst.
Als Grundlage habe ich mir mal http://www.funtrailer.de/ angesehen. Ok, dass das gesamte Gespann mit Kinderfahrrad mehr schwingt mag sein - ist einfach deutlich länger.
Die Nachteile *Kind "kippt"* und *Kind "hängt"* lasse ich nicht gelten, dass macht's beim FollowMe einfach nicht - wenn, dann ist es verbogen oder kaputt. 
Das erste Filmchen ist für mich auch nicht real, da das Trailermädchen "mitgeht" und langsam in die Kurverei reingefahren wird. Das Kind rechts bekommt ziemlich rasch den ersten Schlenker mit.
Beim zweiten Film habe ich auch aufgeschaut - kenne ich aber auch nicht, das Vorderrad (und somit der Lenker) beim FollowMe ist arretiert.
Schmunzeln musste ich beim "Aktivbereich". Einerseits wird dem Kind eine "Verkehrsunmündigkeit" beim Ausbremsen des Gespanns unterstellt, mit einer 6-Gang-Schaltung kommt es aber klar...? Es ist ohnehin immer Eltersache, wie schnell man mit einem Kind im Schlepp fährt - anfangs bin ich kaum über Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren, mit zunehmender Größe von *Kind* und Rad eben schneller.
Mal abgesehen vom Einsatzzweck würde ich wenn, nur einen Trailer mit Gepäckträgerbefestigung holen - wegen der besseren Spurhaltung.


----------



## Rhombus (23. April 2010)

gabrielledamm schrieb:


> Meine Tochter  hört auf mich. Ich brüll sie nur weder an, noch sonstewas. Aber das  sollte ja jeder halten wie man will.



Ja dann kannst Du doch garnicht soo arg antiauthoritär erziehen.
Dann würde ich auch nicht damit werben.
Ich kenne leider einige, die Antiauthoritär/alternativ erziehen.

Absolut weltfremd und und richtig einen an der Mütze!



gabrielledamm schrieb:


> Als studierte Biotechnologin kann man mir mangelndes technisches  Verständnis nicht unbedingt auf den Leib schreiben. Mit Trägheits-,  Flieh- und Hebelkräften kann ich durchaus etwas anfangen.



Titel, und wenn sie noch so schön klingen, imponieren mir nicht wirklich.
Ich kenne Meister, die ganz klar den Fähigkeiten eines Hilfsarbeiters oder Lehrlings unterlegen sind.
Das einzige was die können, ist verkaufen. Aber Qualität steht da nicht viel dahinter!



Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich finde diese Konstruktionen sehr gut gelungen!

Das einzige Problem ist die Sache mit dem Bergauf sitzen. Das könnte beim Pasagier ein gefühl von nach hinten kippen verursachen.
Lässt sich aber mit einem in der Neigung verstellbaren Sattel schnell beheben.

Ansonsten funktionieren die Dinger doch astrein.


----------



## lordpoldy (23. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem ist die Sache mit dem Bergauf sitzen. Das könnte beim Pasagier ein gefühl von nach hinten kippen verursachen.
> Lässt sich aber mit einem in der Neigung verstellbaren Sattel schnell beheben.



Bei der Trailgator hat man auch so Unterlegplatten, das man die Höhe anpassen kann, das Vorderrad meiner Kurzen hängt maximal 5 bis 8 cm in der Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w650 (23. April 2010)

Wir haben für unsere 2 Kinder einen Nachläufer benutzt den wir jetzt verkaufen möchten. Es handelt sich um diesen hier:http://www.fahrradladen.de/adamsnachlaeufer.jpg
 Zuerst hatten wir auch nur eine Abschleppstange am Hinterrad. Diese hat sich nicht bewährt weil das Kind seine Hinteradbremse benutzen konnte (unerwünscht) und es einfach sehr wackelig war. Das Kinderfahrrad fährt immer berghoch.
Mit dem Nachläufer wurde das Fahrverhalten wesendlich besser und in zunehmenden Kindesalter konnte man auch richtig Speed machen. Wir sind immer nur bei schönem trockenem Wetter mit den Kindern unterwegs gewesen. Das Kind hält auf dem Nachläufer auch größere Strecken durch und wir können durchaus den Speed einer Erwachsenengruppe mithalten. Die Kinder (und auch wir) hatten sehr viel Spaß an dem Ding. Als Eltern braucht man auch nicht immer rufen: fahr rechts, schau nach vorne usw
Der Nachläufer ist kein Ersatz für ein eigenes Kinderrad sondern eine zweckmäßige Ergänzung.


----------



## Rhombus (23. April 2010)

Ich denke, Du siehst Dich asls perfekte Mutter!

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal bei Frauentausch anmelden. Dann gibts wieder was zu lachen.

Wenn Du so perfekt bist, ist das vollkommen Ok! Ich erhebe nicht den Anspruch, perfekt zu sein.

Ich definiere perfekt als Streben nach dem Ideal. Und Ideal ist ein Ziel, welches nie erreicht wird.

Aber wenn Du Du unseren Kurzen kennen würdest, würdest Du sehen, das auch wir nicht die allerschlechtesten Erltern sind. Nur würden wir uns nie als antiauthoriäter bezeichnen. Unter garkeinen Umständen.
Ein gewisses Maß an Führung brauchen Kinder. Und sobald dies Maß vorhanden ist, kann man nicht mehr von emanzipatorischer/antiauthoritärer Erziehung sprechen.

Anthiotoritär ist, sich den Entscheidungen Seines Kind konsequent zu beugen. Und DAS ist leider keine Seltenheit!

So,  jetzt habe ich hier entgültig genug gespammt!

Ich bin für die Tandemstange!


----------



## 44.0 (23. April 2010)

@Gabi, danke.
Anmerken möchte ich nur noch, dass ein paar der von dir genannten Vorteile so nicht stimmen oder eben Geschmackssache sind. 
Kann ja jeder wie er will.
Der entscheidende Nachteil für mich ist das "nicht-selbst-fahren-können".

Und deswegen fahren wir FollowMe. Alle Meinungen vollzählig?


----------



## chris5000 (30. Juli 2010)

[hat sich selbst erledigt]


----------



## dogdoc (2. April 2011)

^ü


----------

